# Need suggestions for broadband connection.



## ranjitsd (Nov 10, 2015)

Currently using bsnl 512kbs unlimited plan. Need to change my broadband connection. I have 3 option only
1) BBNL
2)HATHWAY
3) TIKONA
Tried to contact bbnl guy, he is not picking up call. So I'm thinking of opting hathway. 
 I chose 4199/3 months, which come too 1399 per month without tax.
My max budget is 1500 per month. Should I go for hathway or wait for bbnl guy to pick the call.


----------



## satinder (Nov 10, 2015)

If you are haopy with bsnl & can maintain bsnl, better continue with it.
Otherwise switch to Hathway only.
Tikona in No No.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 15, 2015)

satinder said:


> If you are haopy with bsnl & can maintain bsnl, better continue with it.
> Otherwise switch to Hathway only.
> Tikona in No No.


does hathway give constant 50MBps spped


----------



## satinder (Nov 17, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> does hathway give constant 50MBps spped


No one gives constant speed at 50MBPS.
It is better only.
As when you download files you can understand this is just a marketing gimmick/trick for sale.
This applies on all internet service providers. 
Hathway is better in trms of plan at the cost they offer.
They have weekly maintenace time of 3-4 hours keep off internet as the practice is common for all cable service providers.


----------

